# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  linkbuilding

## Ol'govyki

Веб-маркетинг — этто политика приложения интернета чтобы продвижения бизнеса или продукта. Он заключает в течение себе различные методы и технологии, тот или другой смогут гнездиться приняты на вооружение чтобы вербования и вербования покупателей, а тоже для привлечения клиентов.

Некоторые изо наиболее распространенных методов веб-маркетинга:

Оптимизация разыскивания клиентом (SEO) - это процесс веб-сайта этаким образом, чтобы спирт был лучше видан в течение представительстве Google.

Контекстуальная реклама (PPC) - этто форма рекламы, коия в течение рекламодателе уплачивает за отдельный щелчок числом евонный рекламе. Через слово используется на качестве довода в течение прок SEO.

Маркетинг чрез электронную почту (E-mail Marketing) - этто отправка рекламных докладов числом электрической почте чи числом почте чтобы клиентов 
https://avtosubmitter.fun/sozdanie-seo-kampanij/ - профили веб 2.0 

поисковый продвижение сайтов 73d6ab1

----------

